# info required



## sytry (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi all

*** just registered as im after some info and thought you guys/gals here would be the best to ask.
I would like to set up a single species tank and have been looking for ideas, i love the idea of having a colony family like n.brichardi and was just wondering of there is any american cichlids that show the same behaviour in raising and living with siblings??

the reason im initially looking towards the american side is that i have very soft water and im not to sure about changing the hardness especially for water changes.

any info would be greatly appreciated along with any reasons why i may be better with brichardi


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't know of any South or Central American that allows colony populations. Generally once the second spawn occurs the parents kill off any remaining offspring from a previous spawn unless they are removed.

In the wild this is a method of dispersing the juvenile population to prevent inbreeding.


----------



## aquawoman101 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hmm Angelfish or Port Acera perhaps?


----------

